# Welcome to Waffle-World!



## Meanderer (Nov 13, 2020)

_










_
_*Do you have the same thing for breakfast everyday....or do you occasionally WAFFLE?*_

*Waffle Recipe - Joyofbaking.com *Video Recipe**


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 13, 2020)

Waffle World, Malaysia


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 13, 2020)

Dream Waffles....?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 13, 2020)

"Waffle" also means, chaos, undecided.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 13, 2020)

*NOT my Grandfather's waffle.....*
A while back, while shopping at Walmart, I found a package of waffles on the shelf next to the English muffins and Cinnamon raisin bread. The were Oak Run Farm Belgian Waffles, a pack of six, individually wrapped waffles.  

 

They were NOT frozen....just sitting there on the shelf.  These were NOT my Grandfather's waffles!  They were "pearl sugar" coated, and were meant to be heated in the toaster oven and served with butter and powdered sugar on top.  

The weird thing is the next time I looked for them, when I got home, I found they were chocolate chip waffles.....kinda weird to me, and not the same taste.  

Had one this morning....MAN was it good!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 13, 2020)

Sturgill Simpson and Stephen introduce their brand-new Waffle House song, "No Shirt, No Shoes, No Knuckleheads."


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## bingo (Nov 13, 2020)

we just  had our evening waffles....
for breakfast we have biscuits and gravy...eggs....bacon...sausage..


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 13, 2020)

Packaged waffles are disgusting.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 13, 2020)

Flip-flopping or Waffling?


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 13, 2020)

Wow I haven't had a waffle in a long long time but I usually get those Eggos waffles because I don't have a waffle maker.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 13, 2020)

Never liked them.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 14, 2020)

Set the waffle maker on "Stun"!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 14, 2020)

What would you put in a Waffle Bowl?




Know what’s better than a regular waffle? A waffle bowl. You could fill it with ice cream, breakfast foods, fruit, syrup—the possibilities are endless.

* Get the Presto Belgian Bowl Waffle Maker from Amazon for $24.90 *


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 14, 2020)

PUR-R-R-FECT!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Camper6 (Nov 15, 2020)

Waffles come and waffles go but pancakes are forever.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 15, 2020)

_Waffles Forever!_


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 16, 2020)

Building Brick Waffle Maker Turns Your Breakfast Into Edible Lego​
As if you needed another reason to play with your food, there’s now a waffle maker that makes waffles that double as building bricks. The Building Brick Waffle Maker from Waffle Wow by Cucina Pro is “the world’s first home and kitchen small appliance gadget that grants small and big kids alike permission to play with their food!”


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 16, 2020)

I don't get it either.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 19, 2020)

_NIKE Waffle Trainer 1972_

_



_
_



_


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 20, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> "Waffle" also means, chaos, undecided.


It also means to talk a lot but say nothing (think about it).


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2020)

A crime-fighting waffle machine​Okay, it doesn’t actually track down villains, but this Captain America-themed waffle maker will have you feeling like a superhero. It's the perfect way for your kids (or you) to take on the day.

* Get the Marvel Captain America Waffle Maker from Amazon for $21.19 *


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Gary O' (Mar 10, 2021)

Welcome to Waffle-World!​
OHHHHHH....YEAHHHHH!

Waffles are jus' pancakes with dimples to hold the butter and syrup

Bring it

Leave the pitcher


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 10, 2021)

*There's floor mats too. *


----------



## Meanderer (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (May 13, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 13, 2021)

waffle house


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 9, 2021)

"Thou shalt not wear a black T-shirt, when eating a waffle with powdered sugar  topping"!  (The Eleventh Commandment)


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 20, 2021)

Sweet Potato Waffles with Cranberry Syrup


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 20, 2021)

I like a frozen/toaster waffle every now and then, but I'm limited to sugar free toppings.


----------

